# Enlever le code de verrouillage



## Anna56 (27 Septembre 2013)

Depuis le passage à ios 7 on nous demande sur iPhone et ipad un code a l'ouverture du téléphone ou de la tablette
C'est assez pénible, j'ai cherché des réglage le moyen d'enlever cette option mais je ne trouve pas. Quelqu'un peux m'aider?


----------



## kevin85000 (28 Septembre 2013)

Le code pin? Parce que pour ma part on me demande absolument rien au niveau des codes


----------



## Caliii (28 Septembre 2013)

Depuis iOS7, l'assistant au premier démarrage propose à l'utilisateur d'ajouter un code pour déverouiller l'iDevice. Pour le désactiver une fois que vous l'avez mis: Réglages -> Général -> Verrouillage par code -> *Taper votre code actuel* Désactiver le code *Taper votre code actuel*.

Cependant, vous n'êtes pas obligé de mettre un code lors du premier démarrage, iOS7 le conseille effectivement mais il y a un lien "Ne pas ajouter de code" en bas de l'écran, juste au dessus du clavier.


----------



## drs (28 Septembre 2013)

Pour le supprimer, tu vas dans Réglages > Général > Vérouillage par code

Tu rentres ton code actuel, et tu auras ensuite la possibilité de le supprimer


----------



## jacghit (4 Octobre 2013)

drs a dit:


> Pour le supprimer, tu vas dans Réglages > Général > Vérouillage par code
> 
> Tu rentres ton code actuel, et tu auras ensuite la possibilité de le supprimer


J'ai suivi ces recommandations et le iPhone 5S ne me demande plus de mot de passe à l'ouverture. Par contre, j'ai bien enregistré mon empreinte digitale, mais elle ne m'est jamais demandée. J'ai la version IOS 7.0.2.


----------



## drs (5 Octobre 2013)

Là par contre je ne peux pas t'aider....
Je n'ai pas de 5S


----------



## polop35 (5 Octobre 2013)

jacghit a dit:


> J'ai suivi ces recommandations et le iPhone 5S ne me demande plus de mot de passe à l'ouverture. Par contre, j'ai bien enregistré mon empreinte digitale, mais elle ne m'est jamais demandée. J'ai la version IOS 7.0.2.



Bonsoir ,  Si tu a désactivé le verrouillage par code, celui-ci ne te sera plus demandé pour sortir de l'état de veille, pas plus que les empreintes.
Par contre, il faudra quand même entrer ton code en cas de redémarrage de l'iPhone (après extinction complète).


----------



## valérie57730 (17 Mars 2014)

drs a dit:


> Pour le supprimer, tu vas dans Réglages > Général > Vérouillage par code
> 
> Tu rentres ton code actuel, et tu auras ensuite la possibilité de le supprimer



Bonjour, j'ai un problème c'est que je n'ai pas <verrouillage par code< dans mon menu ????
i phone 5c ios 7.1


----------



## drs (17 Mars 2014)

Ca a changé d'endroit 

C'est dans Réglages > Code


----------



## Morvic (22 Mars 2016)

drs a dit:


> Ca a changé d'endroit
> 
> C'est dans Réglages > Code


Je viens de telécharger ios 9.3 et l'option "code" n'existe pas dans "reglage/general ?....l
Comment supprimer le code demandé lors de l'ouverture ?


----------



## Larme (22 Mars 2016)

J'ai pas installé la version 9.3, mais dans la 9.2.1, c'est dans _Réglages.app/Touch ID et code_.


----------



## Morvic (22 Mars 2016)

Larme a dit:


> J'ai pas installé la version 9.3, mais dans la 9.2.1, c'est dans _Réglages.app/Touch ID et code_.


Bravo, il faut faire exactement selon tes directives.
Merci.


----------

